# Solved: how can i reset my computer to factory settings?(fujitsu siemens scaleo p)cel



## adamakajohn (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi is there a way i can reset my fujitsu siemens scaleo p to factory settings?

I have recently bought the computer of ebay, and it still as the last owners stuff on it, and its running a bit slow.
or anywhere i can find the drivers, and maybe i could install windows xp fresh again?

please help

kind regards 
Adamakajohn


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Most units today come with a recovery partition.which can be accessed by one of the F buttons during boot.
in addition to this some have the recovery environment available in windows.after a factory recovery all drivers and original applications are there when the procedure is finished.
search the fujitsu site for the exact procedure for your model or if you like give me the model and i can find the documentation


----------



## adamakajohn (Feb 17, 2009)

hi thanks for the help.
where would the model number be?
so i have found. fujitu siemens scaleo p (intel (r) Celeron(r)cpu 3.06ghz 3.06ghz 512mb of ram ) and theres serial number on the back (YSSP730276) THEN THERES THIS( LKN:GHR-889221-069 ) AND SCALEO (P P5GD1-FM) AND (OEM:SCALEO_P BS016 AP018). But i cannot find the words MODEL NUMBER anywhere.
But if you have any ideas where it might be please let me know and i will check.
kind regards
Adamakajohn


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

thats alot of numbers lol
lets try it this way and go from there lets see if you have a recovery partition and then will find the method
hit start computer
look at partitions there
you will have c which is what you xp is loaded on..now look for D
see if it belongs to the cd rom or a recovery partition.
if you dont see it, lets look a little deeper.
hit start 
control panel/ administrative tools/computer management/ storage/disk management.

then do a screen shot

{upper right hand of the keyboard one of the keys is print screen.}
open paint
Lets paste the screen shot in paint by either right clicking and selecting paste or by go to the menu bar at the top and finding paste
next save the shot
save it as a jpg or jpeg
post the screen shot in your post


----------



## adamakajohn (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi
thank you for the help, just one problem, how do i download the picture to this site,the options at the top of the option box where i am writing this message, it says ( insert image )it says (please enter your URL image) HTTP:// I have no idea what to do here. Please teach me?
kind regards
Adamakajohn


----------



## adamakajohn (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi
ok i think i know now ,i have just pressed the advance button where i see the attachment option, so i will try it.
I hope it worked.
kind regards
Adamakajohn


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

You dont have a recovery partition..therefore you will have to have disks to put windows and drivers back on
If you live in the states the mfg has to provide them at a reasonable cost of materials shipping and handleing
This can range for free to 30 bucks.
However this may not apply after a specified time has went by{dependent upon the age of the machine}
Xp home or home can usually be found at a decent price on the internet with a little research.
You would need to go to mfg site before hand to make sure you could download the drivers.
The other option you have is to delete the prior users files.
How does the machine run? If _satisfactory_ we can clean it up and get it to run better yet.


----------



## adamakajohn (Feb 17, 2009)

brett888thanks for the help.
i have formated the computer and installed xp. and its working like a dream.
all the best
kind regards
adamakajohn


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------

